# Rancilio v2 or v3 steam wand install on a Gaggia Classic



## phario (May 7, 2017)

I wanted to try and figure out whether it's better to do a v2 vs. v3 wand install, given the differences in performances, costs, installation, etc. This post serves to collate some information around the boards, and also to get your opinions or updates on what you would recommend.

First off, the references for past discussions:

*References: *



@jj-x-ray: jj-x-ray's guide on the v3 Ferrari-Expresso 


Some discussion on v2 vs. v3 wands


@Agentb is more tentative about recommending the v2 over the v3 given some problems


@Skizz states that v3 > v2 and worth it

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51517-which-steam-wand/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=737295&embedComment=737295&embedDo=findComment#comment-737295

*Costs:* Some people have tools already; some will need to buy more. I tried to give some sort of approximation.



*v2* doesn't seem to require any extra equipment = £15
Pre-modified Amazon listing for £20 (what is the point of this pre-modification?)
Ebay seller edesia_espress for £15


*v3* = £42 (kit) + £15-40 (tools)
Ferrari Espresso Kit
For the tools, based on @Agentb's post above, it seems he used: (i) cobalt drill bits + drill; (ii) dremel; (iii) plumber's tape, etc. I think at minimum you'll need to consider dealing with drilling through stainless steel, so let's assume £15 for good quality cobalt bits. Assuming people have a drill but not a dremel, so there's my estimate of £15-40.


*Install videos*



*Can anybody link useful v2/v3 install videos? *


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

@phario

ebay, do them.......... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271383061059


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Wuyang said:


> @phario
> 
> ebay, do them.......... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271383061059


 Thanks. I added in the listing to give people an idea of the item/price. Do you know what the difference is with the more expensive Amazon listing that indicates "pre-modified"?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

phario said:


> Thanks. I added in the listing to give people an idea of the item/price. Do you know what the difference is with the more expensive Amazon listing that indicates "pre-modified"?


 I was just trying to think back what I did when I converted my last classic to the wand I linked. I'm not sure if I had to remove the supplied nut from the wand and put the classic nut on it....was easy and I bought the eBay one.

Ill see if I can find more info.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

@phario

shows you below moving the nut..


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Cobalt bits are nice but they're not essential. Decent quality HSS is fine so long as you drill at an appropriate speed, use drilling/cutting fluid (3-in-1 is fine) and don't overheat the bit. An autopunch is almost essential to get accurate starting placement but they're pretty cheap and useful to have in your toolbox anyway.

As for enlarging the wand exit-hole, this isn't essential either but you will probably need to raise the machine slightly if you don't do it.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Just to throw yet another option, (I mentioned this somewhere in the other thread) the 2019-20 comes with GA-421944090571 "Pro" wand.
Haven't found it for sale in the uk but haven't looked hard.

Plus

- as simple as the v2 / original to install (15 minutes)

- looks shorter than the v3 so easier to get jug under wand.

- nice tip and easier to clean than v2

- you'll be the first

Minus

- Not 3D swivel like v3

- bit expensive

- you'll be the first 😹


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

https://ersatzteildirect.de/en/Gaggia-Dampfduese-fuer-Classic-Model-2018-2019::21330.html

seems prohibitively expensive ?


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

HDAV said:


> https://ersatzteildirect.de/en/Gaggia-Dampfduese-fuer-Classic-Model-2018-2019::21330.html
> 
> seems prohibitively expensive ?


 Yikes! Just a bit


----------

